

Knowing When to Flip. - MediaSquirrel
http://mattmireles.com/blog/knowing-when-to-flip/

======
scottmcleod
So how do you get billionaires to smoke weed in your living room?

~~~
MediaSquirrel
throw a house party and invite [redacted]. ;)

~~~
scottmcleod
Not sure if best second heading though, sort of took away from the valuable
lesson you communicated.

